# Newly RaisedMM



## bgrant4 (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning Brothers,
My name is Barry. I was raised last night at Austin lodge#128. What a wonderful experience. I'd like to thank everyone who has not only helped with the meals and ceremony, but all the brothers who have helped me with my memory work, taken the time to answer questions and taken me to see degrees in other lodges. A special thanks to all traveling brethren who have been helpful in all 3 of my degrees. What a great group of guys. I'm looking forward to learning lots more and becoming more active. 

Bro. Barry Grant 
Austin Lodge #128
Tipton, In


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2012)

SMIB. Congratulations. It's a wonderful feeling!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 21, 2012)

Greetings and congratulations!!


----------



## daddyrich (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations brother and welcome to the community.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 22, 2012)

Congrats Brother! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JTM (Sep 24, 2012)

welcome to the boards!  even though you're from austin, i'll put up with it   (whoop! i'm from college station!)


----------



## bgrant4 (Sep 24, 2012)

@JTM, sorry for the confusion. Austin Lodge is actually in Indiana. Go Boilermakers!


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations Brother!


----------

